# Jules Bianchi hospitalised after Japanese Grand Prix



## StevenC (Oct 6, 2014)

So at the end of Sunday's race, Adrian Sutil crashed and was safe. While his car was being recovered, Jules Bianchi crashed into the recovery vehicle and is now in hospital fighting for his life.

BBC Sport - Jules Bianchi: Marussia driver 'critical but stable' after crash


----------



## Joose (Oct 6, 2014)

Goddamn. 

I sure hope he recovers, that was ....ing brutal.


----------



## flexkill (Oct 6, 2014)

Jesus! Damn dude, that was really bad.

WTF? Was there no caution flag?


EDIT: I see the idiot in the tower from the GIF waving a GREEN flag?????


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 7, 2014)

There was double yellows waved when the car was being retrieved. The #12 post was the first marshaling post past the crash scene, so therefore it's green (no "full course yellows" in F1 racing). 






The rules have been like this since the early 80's. Everyone who participates in F1 or the respective feeder series (GP2, GP3, etc), knows about these rules. Also, there's yellow flag indicators inside the cockpit of each car. So drivers cant say that they arent aware they're entering a yellow zone.

With the above in mind. I'm inclined to believe that Jules wasn't driving slowly enough through the yellow (double yellow, actually) zone. Double yellow zones require the driver to be prepared to stop if need be. The impact with the tractor looked to be near racing speeds. So either he wasnt driving slowly enough -or- possibly he was already accelerating, trying to gain an advantage going past post #12. He 'was' in a battle for position at the time. 

Second time a Marussia has gone underneath a truck of some sort.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 7, 2014)

Warning: the video of the crash in the link is really effed up!

'It is very, very serious': F1 driver Jules Bianchi in critical condition after severe head injury


I couldn't believe my eyes when I watched the video. 

Sending all the best to Jules, his family and everyone close to him. I doubt he will return to racing after that!


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 7, 2014)

Something else worthwhile pointing out.

There are 3 VERY lucky corner workers. Hate to think what wouldve been if Jules hit the front end of the tractor. 

Hopefully Jules will pull through. As a Ferrari Academy driver, he was being groomed for an eventual seat at the Ferrari team. He had a very bright future in front of him in Formula 1. Be an absolute shame to see his career end like this.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 7, 2014)

Absolutely terrible news. such a brutal crash.

I seriously hope he pulls through, It's sad that after such a clean F1 safety record post-senna that something like this has happened over such a stupid oversight. 

Regardless of if he was going faster than he should have been or not in the double yellow zone, The shouldn't be ANY trucks / tractors / cranes etc track-side of the tyres without safety barriers attached to them while cars are still moving on the track. 

My thoughts are with Him and his family and fingers are crossed he pulls through.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 7, 2014)

BBC Sport - Jules Bianchi: Driver is in 'critical but stable condition' say family

As serious as we thought it was, it's more serious.

Diffuse axonal injury. 10% chance of waking up. He'll probably have severe brain damage if he does wake up.


----------



## Joose (Oct 7, 2014)

That's a really low percentage... damn


----------



## StevenC (Nov 19, 2014)

News at last!

Jules is out of the artificial coma!

BBC Sport - Jules Bianchi: Injured Formula 1 driver 'out of coma'


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 1, 2014)

Any news on Jules lately?


----------



## StevenC (Dec 1, 2014)

The latest is that he has returned to France and is breathing on his own. Nothing more, yet.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2015)

RIP Jules Bianchi

BBC Sport - Jules Bianchi: F1 driver dies from Suzuka crash injuries


----------



## Bodes (Jul 18, 2015)

I read that he died last night. So sad.

At least he can no longer suffer.

R.I.P. Jules Bianchi.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 20, 2015)

Number 17 to be retired in Bianchi&rsquo;s honour


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 26, 2015)

Very sad thing, R.I.P. dude.


----------

